# Cleveland launcher offset 460



## Rebel 105 (Apr 17, 2007)

Rite, probably going to get a cleveland launcher 460 offset in the next month. 

Cleveland Mens Launcher Driver Offset (2006) - Onlinegolf

I do sometimes fade the ball so offset would be good

also is this a regular driver not a draw driver?

anyone used this? good points, bad points???

thanks


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Puke. I'm not a fan of offsets on drivers. What an offset does is moves the center of gravity a bit further back from the shaft, allowing for a slightly higher launch angle, which will reduce sidespin. It also moves the face back slightly, giving the club more time to become square.

If you've got an out to in swing, an offset driver isn't going to do anything for you. If you're not getting the driver square at impact, I'd suggest a shaft flex change or a slight swing change, rather than buying a driver that caters to your flaw.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

I don't see the point in buying a club that might 'fix' your slice. You'd be better off actually fixing your slice.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah, no point in taking the bandaid approach...


----------



## Rebel 105 (Apr 17, 2007)

hey guys a dont slice and i'm not looking for any aid for mishaps in swing. I hit it where i aim.

nah i was just thinking of getting the offset because it's £30 cheaper than the other and doesn't affect performance, does it?


----------



## Jack C. (Jul 4, 2007)

I don't buy the "catering to your swing flaw" argument (in the nicest way possible of course  ). Everybody plays cavity-backed irons and 460cc drivers because they are more forgiving. Isn't that catering to your swing flaws? We could all go back to 250cc drivers and just work on not mis-hitting it so often. Plenty of pros play hybrids, yet Jack Nicklaus will tell you you can't work the ball nearly as well with a hybrid as you can with a 1 or 2 iron. Why don't those pros just learn to hit their long irons better instead of buying clubs that cater to their swing flaws? Plenty of other pros use drivers with moveable weights - how much you wanna bet those weights aren't chosen to reduce their tendency to miss it in one direction or the other? Tiger Woods had a piece of lead tape stuck on the back of his putter the other day - why didn't he just fix his stroke instead of modifying his club to cater to his swing flaw?


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Is your current driver offset? If so, you must be taking at least a fade swing to hit it straight. And Jack, there are things that you can do with a 460 cc driver that would simply not be possible with anything made 15 years ago.


----------

